# Birthday Trip - Perdido River 2/17/12



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

My youngest daughter wanted me to take her fishing (she loves Perdido) for her birthday. She is allergic to cypress trees and that means we can only go during the winter time when they are not in bloom. Hit Perdido about noon and headed to the mouth of the river. Caught a few specs and then, BOOM, her allergic reaction kicked in and we had to leave, the early spring we've had has the trees already blooming  
A good trip none the less. Happy Birthday!


```
[ATTACH]41210._xfImport[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]41211._xfImport[/ATTACH]
```


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Try pictures again................


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

At least you got to take her and it looks like you's made the best of it.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good report.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

lastcast said:


> At least you got to take her and it looks like you's made the best of it.


 Are you a foreigner or sumpin? What is a "you's"?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Does she just start sneezing? I'm just curious what a allergic reaction to a cypress tree entails.. Perdido is a beautiful river! Glad y'all made it out


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Does she just start sneezing? I'm just curious what a allergic reaction to a cypress tree entails.. Perdido is a beautiful river! Glad y'all made it out


It starts out with sneezing, them swelling of her eyes and face. My Dad lives on Lake Moultrie in SC (surrounded by cypress trees and swamps). We can only take her for a visit in the fall and winter. It's really sad. Normally it's still could enought in February that it doesn't bother her out on Perdido, but the early spring has those trees already releasing pollen.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That sucks cause this is the time to catch some good specks!


----------

